

Tell HN Fathers: Happy Father's Day.  - noinput

As it says! From a father of two (1.5 &amp; 3yo) girls, with a full time gig, personal ventures, freelance, a mortgage and more. For all the fathers that hustle and hack for a bigger purpose, you&#x27;re not alone. There are tough times and great, but it warms my heart to spend weekends with my kids and and I hope you get the same!
======
nicolasd
Seriously: why is the fathers day on different days in different countries?
Here, in Austria, Father's day was last week on sunday.

~~~
stevekemp
Mothers day varies too - at least between the USA & UK (where I am).

------
justintocci
well put

